# A Moment at the Beach



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

This was so much fun for both of us. Wish we lived a bit closer. Shows Oso's current "puppy" run. He has some seaweed and mussels hanging out of his mouth. I actually caught it with the iPhone.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking good little Oso ;D beautiful picture.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

What a beautiful picture!!  Sophie's only been to the beach twice in her little life!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice pic. Isn't it fantastic watching them on the beach for the first time. Working out what sand is. Working out that the water tastes a bit funny. Working out that if you drink enough of it, it makes you throw up. Working out how to deal with waves, wet sand, dry sand, dead fish, sponges, stingers, fishing rubbish, other beach goers (No, a person asleep on a towel is not a person who needs a surprise kiss from chin to forehead from you). I love taking mine to the beach.


----------

